# Are you pregnant? We want to hear from you for Channel 4 series



## Dominique2020 (Feb 25, 2013)

Twenty Twenty is an award winning documentary company making an empowering new series for Channel 4 about pregnancy and parenting, following the stories of a diverse range of parents-to-be with mobility issues, a physical disability, impaired vision or hearing or learning difficulties and who may have some additional needs or face challenges or obstacles when having a baby.

We want the series to challenge misconceptions and celebrate triumphs and capabilities as well as reflecting the day to day realities and obstacles faced by each parent. We’ve had a really positive response from parents and parents-to-be with disabilities and are looking for people who are expecting over the summer/autumn who would be interested in taking part in the series. 

If you’d like to know more about the series, have views on what we should be including or are a parent-to-be, we really want to hear from you.  You can contact Dominique on 0207 424 7701 or by email at [email protected]  

We’d be happy to call you back to save your phone bill. All calls are confidential and there’s no obligation to take part in the series, but we’d be delighted if you’d like to explore this series further with us.

Just a little about us. Twenty Twenty Productions are one of the UK’s leading production companies of making innovative, BAFTA award-winning programmes including The Choir with Gareth Malone (BBC2), My Transsexual Summer (C4) and Garrow’s Law (BBC1). For more info please visit our website at www.twentytwenty.tv

Thanks so much and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------

